# Genius or gimmick lawn design?



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry, the photo was taken out of my car window. On a slanted yard someone decided to build up the yard to make it level. Yes, it’s artificial grass, but what do you think of the design itself? I actually like the idea of leveling a yard like this.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's a little goofy around the tree but other than being fake AF, it looks pretty good.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Would definitely look better with a cactus over a tree as I agree it looks odd


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think keeping the artificial turf in place on a grade might be hard, so the idea of making a flat surface makes sense to me.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah. I agree the tree part looks awful. I have a really bad slope on my yard, and I am playing with notion of raising it similar to this photo. I would lay Bermuda sod after.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I would need several dump trucks of fill to do this - nevermind the stone/brick! Can't say I haven't considered it though!


----------

